# The Beauty of Decay



## Popinjay

From a Yahoo article on abandoned winter olympic venues:


----------



## SuperDevastation




----------



## Scrabbletray

I have the second to the last pic there as my desktop wallpaper. ^


----------



## Popinjay

SOURCE: Yahoo - Photos of ruined Pontiac Silverdome are haunting, heartbreaking


----------



## Popinjay

SOURCE: An abandoned mall in Bangkok has been overtaken by*fish | The Verge


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Love these pictures! There's something in me that wants to go to these places and wander around, explore, danger be damned. Maybe I'd find some "artifacts" or just get some really cool pictures...


----------



## Popinjay

From a Yahoo article on Staten Island's old ships: Staten Island ship graveyard


----------



## SteveJackson

This is fantastic!


----------



## SteveJackson

Saved some photos of these...


----------



## Popinjay

SOURCE: Haunting Hotel Photos of Upstate New York's Borscht Belt: An Abandoned Adult Playground


----------



## Popinjay

Cracking the mystery of L.A.'s 'Nazi' ranch


----------



## Popinjay

12 Cemeteries to See Before You Die

Not exactly decay, but attractive photos:


----------



## Popinjay

Go Aboard A Fleet Of Military Ghost Ships Decaying Off The Coast Of San Francisco.


----------



## Clyme

I've always been very drawn to decay. It makes me feel connected to places and moments in history that have been lost and withered away through time. It's like being able to glimpse parts of our past. It's a very eerie but awing experience.


----------



## Chichi01134

Great pics so far. Old abandoned places give me this strong sense of nostalgia... Like, I'd love to see how they looked before and how they are now. I can't quite explain it, but it's bound to a philosophical side of time. "Nothing lasts foverer"

I've seen a good artist on DeviantArt take pictures of places and redraw them in post apocalyptic mode. It's a recent thing so don't expect to see many, but of what I've seen so far, this has been one of my favorites: Abandoned Station - Photobash by sandara on deviantART

Also, if you love these kind of scenarios, you guys should definitely get bioshock 2 and try it out on your computer. It's one of those games where the gameplay is set in such places. Just as in S.T.A.L.K.E.R. The remains of a radioactive Chernobyl can be quite fascinating, desolation and nature taking over the once populated homes and areas.


----------



## Trademark

:sage: Decayed needed to incenerate.


----------



## sleepingnereid

Popinjay said:


>



beautiful, especially this one, I'm moving in, a little restoration and boom a bathtub of tile with stairs to it and a radiator nearby....if only there were also a fireplace!!!!!!!


----------



## Popinjay

Abandoned tuberculosis hospital


----------



## Popinjay

Abandoned NYC


----------



## Tezcatlipoca

I saw an article once on how the world would look if climate change was not dealt with and another on how the world would look if technology developed, but the world became one big industrial center and they filled me with a sense of sadness were that to come to pass. These images are of cities in the world today, but I imagine if I could have glimpsed this as the future in say the 1500s I would have felt similarly.


----------



## Popinjay

Redacted


----------



## Dalien

This is a really cool website...

Some beautiful pics with their stories...

Abandoned America | Matthew Christopher's Autopsy of the American Dream


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Popinjay said:


> Redacted


Now I'll never learn how to write art descriptions XD .


----------



## Popinjay

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> Now I'll never learn how to write art descriptions XD .


If you do, teach me!


----------



## Popinjay

This showed up on Yahoo and was pretty amazing (Rio Olympics six months later):

Rio Olympic venues are abandoned just 6 months after the games - Business Insider


----------



## Popinjay

SOURCE: Creepy true stories behind abandoned buildings



























Not really decaying that much but a pretty picture.


----------



## dasos

Ever seen a decaying toilet being overtaken by vines and mushrooms? 

Now that's art!


----------



## Longlive

Wow, I like it, it's cool


----------



## Popinjay

*SOURCE:*

https://www.yahoo.com/news/trolley-cars-abandoned-graveyard-slideshow-wp-152657440.html

*Trolley cars abandoned in graveyard*


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Here's some of my photos that feature decay...


----------



## Coffeh

It seems to follow a horror aesthetic.


----------



## VenusWithHorns

The 'art of decay' is definitely something to witness. It's uniquely beautiful.

I especially like visiting old decaying settlement areas and even forgotten industrialized areas. Detroit has some impressive sections in this respect that i'd love to tour someday.


----------



## NipNip

A young couple bought a house around the corner where two old people used to live. The renovation works are currently in progress, and watching all the old stuff outside from the previous owners makes me sad... Not only does old furtniture look more aesthetically charming, it has got these 'lives' in them you know; it has lived through everything. And the thought that the new generation lacks this awareness - they just throw it out like an empty shoe box - makes it doubly painful.


----------

